# RecipeDB - Pale Aussie



## Ash in Perth (10/2/08)

Pale Aussie  Ale - English Pale Ale  All Grain               3 Votes        Brewer's Notes Mash at 66scored 36/50 (placed 9th/22 in pale ale section) at SABSOSA '06.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.3 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.35 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.3 kg TF Amber Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      17 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 10mins)    10 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 1mins)       Yeast     200 ml Wyeast Labs 1275 - Thames Valley Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 22.7 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.94%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## SDJ (24/11/08)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Pale Aussie



A damm fine beer, made it twice now and have possibly had too much right now.

the POR gives it a nice "zing" and is just what I was looking for, keep up the good work Ash.


----------



## SDJ (1/1/09)

Still reckon this is a bloody good beer, its on my standard brew list now and I just made my third batch.


----------



## bindi (10/3/09)

Made this beer a few times now and it's a winner, time to do it again.

Edit: Weighed up the grains so it will happen, have not got that yeast, what to use?


----------

